#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Медитация с открытыми глазами

## Energ

Классическая буддистская медитация представляет собой сидение с закрытыми глазами в одной из принятых поз (лотос, герой и пр.) и работу с внутренним пространством либо в русле успокоения ума, либо - в плане прозрения.
А кто-нибудь практикует медитацию с открытыми глазами, когда акцент делается на внешнем пространстве, не на каких-то отдельных его объектах, а на всей совокупности (панорамности) пространства.
Пользу в этом вижу в балансе с обычный медитацией, которая одна по себе весьма интровертирует. А  тут, говоря просто, не так замыкаешься на себя. Ну и общее осознание растет, ведь разные привязки, не вдаваясь в обсужение, не только внутри находятся.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2016), Федор Ф (19.07.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

Есть в Висуддхимагге медитации на касины.. традиционно10 объектов. Одним из объектов является медитация на пространство. Практикуют то открывая то закрывая глаза

----------


## Леонид Ш

Есть созерцание частей тела и 9 кладбищенских созерцаний (опять я о асубха  :Wink: )

----------

Пема Ванчук (20.07.2012)

----------


## Energ

> Есть в Висуддхимагге медитации на касины.. традиционно10 объектов. Одним из объектов является медитация на пространство. Практикуют то открывая то закрывая глаза


Увы, Висуддхимага доступна только на английском
(http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...cation2011.pdf)
Читал на русском у Д. Гоулмана в его кн. "Многообразие медитативного опыта" о Висуддхимаге - но это так, больше для общего обзора.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

У меня недавно получилось помедитировать с  открытыми глазами минут 40 и смотрел неотрывно на  хрустальный шар .Но видимо от усталости глаз пошли цветные круги перед глазами ,а  сам шар то появлялся ,то исчезал.Пришлось прекратить ,так как подумал , что давление  упало, но измерил нормальное и  это  видимо от усталости глаз .А так  я  всегда лежа стараюсь с  закрытыми  глазами ,но дыхание становится совсем  незаметным,нечуствительным и улетаю в  грезы .

----------


## Akaguma

> У меня недавно получилось помедитировать с  открытыми глазами минут 40 и смотрел неотрывно на  хрустальный шар .Но видимо от усталости глаз пошли цветные круги перед глазами ,а  сам шар то появлялся ,то исчезал.Пришлось прекратить ,так как подумал , что давление  упало, но измерил нормальное и  это  видимо от усталости глаз .А так  я  всегда лежа стараюсь с  закрытыми  глазами ,но дыхание становится совсем  незаметным,нечуствительным и улетаю в  грезы .


Не моргая? 
У меня уже минут через 5 начинаются круги появляться и темные пятная всякие и прочая.

----------

Читтадхаммо (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Девочки и мальчики. Медитация на самом деле -- есть созерцание МЫСЛЕННОГО образа. Не надо смотреть долго на хрустальные шары, а то и правда глюки будут.

----------


## Топпер

> Девочки и мальчики. Медитация на самом деле -- есть созерцание МЫСЛЕННОГО образа. Не надо смотреть долго на хрустальные шары, а то и правда глюки будут.


Что за образ?

----------

Читтадхаммо (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Что за образ?


Будды -- самое лучшее.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Это что за медитация на созерцание Будды  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Нико

> Это что за медитация на созерцание Будды


Приехали. Самая распространённая. Смотришь на изображение Будды, запоминаешь, потом мысленно воспроизводишь.

----------

Пема Ванчук (20.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Будды -- самое лучшее.


Думаю, что это всё-таки из методик другой школы.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012), Карло (22.07.2012), Леонид Ш (20.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Приехали. Самая распространённая. Смотришь на изображение Будды, запоминаешь, потом мысленно воспроизводишь.


А смысл воспроизводить изображение Татхагаты, которое по сути дела является гипотетической реконструкцией?

----------


## Нико

> А смысл воспроизводить изображение Татхагаты, которое по сути дела является гипотетической реконструкцией?


Смысл в накоплении заслуг.

----------


## Secundus

> А смысл воспроизводить изображение Татхагаты, которое по сути дела является гипотетической реконструкцией?


весь мир для нас - гипотетическая реконструкция )

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Смысл в накоплении заслуг.


А разве нет более деятельных способов?




> Весь мир для нас - гипотетическая реконструкция )


В гипотетческом мире с гипотетическим Буддой я занимаюсь гипотетической медитаций?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А разве нет более деятельных способов?
> 
> 
> 
> В гипотетческом мире с гипотетическим Буддой я занимаюсь гипотетической медитаций?


Давайте подробнее. НЕТ более деятельного способа для туповатых, чем медитация на Будду. Можно медитировать на ум, развивая шаматху, только это гораздо СЛОЖНЕЕ. А что для Вас гипотетическое, я просто не понимаю.

----------


## Топпер

Есть медитация на качества Будды. Но это в общем и целом не зрительная медитация.
Вообще, достижение уровней джхан, при помощи сложных визуальных образов, достаточно спорная идея. Сложный образ, сам по себе, основывается на большой активности ума. У нас, например касины, это именно что простые образы. И они упрощаются, по мере приближения к джхане.

----------

Байраги (10.08.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012), Леонид Ш (20.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (20.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Давайте подробнее. НЕТ более деятельного способа для туповатых, чем медитация на Будду.


Заслуги можно зарабатывать, допустим с помощью даны. 
Очень даже деятельный практический метод.




> Можно медитировать на ум, развивая шаматху, только это гораздо СЛОЖНЕЕ.


Анапанасати или випассана-бхавана, гораздо легче же, чем воспроизведение в своем уме изображения Бхагавана, нет?)

----------


## Нико

> Есть медитация на качества Будды. Но это в общем и целом не зрительная медитация.
> Вообще, достижение уровней джхан, при помощи сложных визуальных образов, достаточно спорная идея. Сложный образ, сам по себе, основывается на большой активности ума. У нас, например касины, это именно что простые образы. И они упрощаются, по мере приближения к джхане.


Топпер, мне казалось, что практика шаматхи, единая для всех школ буддизма, основана на созерцании образа Будды. Будете спорить?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Топпер, мне казалось, что практика шаматхи, единая для всех школ буддизма, основана на созерцании образа Будды. Будете спорить?


Шаматха разная бывает. Есть и без созерцания какого-то особого образа.

----------

Топпер- (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Шаматха разная бывает. Есть и без созерцания какого-то особого образа.


Да, я про ум тут упомянула. Но это сложно, имхо.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, мне казалось, что практика шаматхи, единая для всех школ буддизма, основана на созерцании образа Будды. Будете спорить?


Разная, разная разумеется. В тибетском буддизе что-то своё под этим понимают. 
У нас есть медитация, связанная с Буддой относится, скорее, к памятованиям качеств Будды, а не к визуализации мысленного образа.
Вообще визуализация, также как искусственное вызывание в себе каких-либо необходимых чувств и эмоций, штука тонкая и часто заводящая не туда.

----------

Magan Poh (20.07.2012), Pyro (20.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.07.2012), Карло (22.07.2012), Леонид Ш (20.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Разная, разная разумеется. В тибетском буддизе что-то своё под этим понимают. 
> У нас есть медитация, связанная с Буддой относится, скорее, к памятованиям качеств Будды, а не к визуализации мысленного образа.
> Вообще визуализация, также как искусственное вызывание в себе каких-либо необходимых чувств и эмоций, штука тонкая и часто заводящая не туда.


Памятование о качествах Будды -- это, скорее, аналитическая медитация, а не шаматха.

----------


## Топпер

> Памятование о качествах Будды -- это, скорее, аналитическая медитация, а не шаматха.


Аналитическая медитация - это логический анализ. Он, вначале тоже необходим. Для "сживания" с определённой идеей. Но во время самой практики, это уже не анализ это, скорее, памятование.

Кстати, что вы называете "шаматха"? Вы можете дать определение своего понимания? А то может статься, что мы о разных вещах говорим.

----------


## Нико

> Аналитическая медитация - это логический анализ. Он, вначале тоже необходим. Для "сживания" с определённой идеей. Но во время самой практики, это уже не анализ это, скорее, памятование.
> 
> Кстати, что вы называете "шаматха"? Вы можете дать определение своего понимания? А то может статься, что мы о разных вещах говорим.


 Для меня это однонаправленная концентрация на объекте. А для Вас?

----------


## Топпер

> Для меня это однонаправленная концентрация на объекте. А для Вас?


И? Для чего однонаправленно концентрироваться на объекте?

----------


## Нико

> И? Для чего однонаправленно концентрироваться на объекте?


Блин, для шаматхи же. Или в Тхераваде это тоже не принято?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Блин, для шаматхи же. Или в Тхераваде это тоже не принято?


Из Таранатхи. Про образы и прочие веселости. немного сыровато правда, но по сути и без всяких там образов.
   Если проследуешь без засыпания и сонливой медитации к ясности сознания, то будешь следовать пути взгляда. Тогда ум растворится в центре небесного пространства и определённо соприкоснёшься с сознанием, соответствующим движению. Такая медитация связывания энергичного осознавания называется «Йога однонаправленности». 

И никаких тебе образов  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Блин, для шаматхи же. Или в Тхераваде это тоже не принято?


Получается замкнутый круг: шаматха для концентрирования, а концентрирование для шаматхи.

Я же суть вашего понимания прошу изложить. Зачем эта шаматха?

----------

Леонид Ш (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Не моргая? 
> У меня уже минут через 5 начинаются круги появляться и темные пятная всякие и прочая.


 Это понятно ,что если стараться  не  моргать то от напряжения такие явления будут ,а темные или светлые пятна и до этого были ,просто подумал надо к  окулисту сходить, так как  это признак нарушения кровообращения может быть.

----------


## Pyro

я раньше пробовал технику изучения сложного объекта - своей руки с её узорами на коже,
в итоге рука будет выглядит как отдельный предмет (не-я), но как я понял это какой-то глюк из-за перегрузки кратковременной памяти и состояние это не устойчивое

----------


## Нико

> Получается замкнутый круг: шаматха для концентрирования, а концентрирование для шаматхи.
> 
> Я же суть вашего понимания прошу изложить. Зачем эта шаматха?


Сосредоточение, которое потом ведёт к мудрости. Единое для всех колесниц.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Девочки и мальчики. Медитация на самом деле -- есть созерцание МЫСЛЕННОГО образа. Не надо смотреть долго на хрустальные шары, а то и правда глюки будут.


А хрустальный шар он удобен в плане концентрации и  все ,раньше был грех пользовался  им для эзотерических практик .

----------


## Нико

> А хрустальный шар он удобен в плане концентрации и  все ,раньше был грех пользовался  им для эзотерических практик .


А щас не грех? если зрение ослабевает?

----------


## Топпер

> Сосредоточение, которое потом ведёт к мудрости. Единое для всех колесниц.


Сосредоточение какой интенсивности?

я почему всё это спрашиваю? Потому, что у нас такое сосредоточение должно (в идеале) приводить к джханам. В этом его суть. Поэтому тут не каждый объект для этого подходит.
Кроме того, сосредоточение мудрость не развивает.

----------

Ittosai (20.07.2012), Леонид Ш (20.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (20.07.2012)

----------


## Energ

Что касается моей медитативной практики (около часа) с открытыми глазами, то она не связана с концентрацией на образе Будды (чисто визуальном или же реальном в виде той же статуэтки), разных шарах и пр.  Важно, чтобы глаза были не только открыты, но и неподвижны, не мигали. Плюс тело как бы застывает в неподвижности. Все это вместе довольно эффективно и быстро замедляет умственную деятельность (ничуть не хуже анапанасати), развивает чисто пространственное осознание с отвязкой от телесных ощущений.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что касается моей медитативной практики (около часа) с открытыми глазами, то она не связана с концентрацией на образе Будды (чисто визуальном или же реальном в виде той же статуэтки), разных шарах и пр.  Важно, чтобы глаза были не только открыты, но и неподвижны, не мигали. Плюс тело как бы застывает в неподвижности. Все это вместе довольно эффективно и быстро замедляет умственную деятельность (ничуть не хуже анапанасати), развивает чисто пространственное осознание с отвязкой от телесных ощущений.


Схоже с некоторыми практиками связанными с ваджраяной. Из разделов аннутара-йога тантр  :Smilie:  Да и в дзогчене такое есть
Исполняемыми в ночное или дневное время. Видения то там будут, но потом могут пройти

----------


## Energ

> Схоже с некоторыми практиками связанными с ваджраяной. Из разделов аннутара-йога тантр  Да и в дзогчене такое есть


Читал когда-то, что мастера Дзогчен настаивают на медитации исключительно с открытыми глазами, якобы, для того, чтобы не убегать от контакта с жизнью, не впадать в транс и т. п. Для баланса нужна практика и с закрытыми глазами, без которой не разберешься со своим умом и пр.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2016)

----------


## Ittosai

> Топпер, мне казалось, что практика шаматхи, единая для всех школ буддизма, основана на созерцании образа Будды. Будете спорить?


Вот краткое описание 40 объектов для развития саматхи в Тхераваде согласно Висудхимагге http://www.knowbuddhism.info/2012/03/blog-post.html

----------

Pyro (20.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.07.2012), Леонид Ш (20.07.2012), Пема Ванчук (20.07.2012), Топпер- (20.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Читал когда-то, что мастера Дзогчен настаивают на медитации исключительно с открытыми глазами, якобы, для того, чтобы не убегать от контакта с жизнью, не впадать в транс и т. п. Для баланса нужна практика и с закрытыми глазами, без которой не разберешься со своим умом и пр.


Данный вариант лучше с открытыми глазами. И для начала лучше в темноте. Можно конечно и днём, но тогда есть требование, чтобы не было облаков и каких-либо объектов, за которые может зацепиться ум. Поскольку уму в этом варианте цепляться не за что снаружи, он обращается "внутрь". тогда и в темноте могут появляться различного рода "видения", которые могут постепенно утухнуть, если за них не цепляться и понимать что это проявления ума. Конечно там есть и требования к определенному положению тела, определенному взгляду и пр. Но ум сможет очень сильно успокоиться и без этих моментов.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А так  я  всегда лежа стараюсь с  закрытыми  глазами ,но дыхание становится совсем  незаметным,нечуствительным и улетаю в  грезы .


А потому-что сидя нужно медитировать. Медитировать лежа можно тогда, когда подавлена помеха апатии. Это уже достаточно виртуозный уровень. А до того, как помеха апатии будет подавлена, лежа вы будете заниматься дремой, а не медитацией.

----------

Читтадхаммо (20.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Что за образ?


Есть в тибетском буддизме такая тема - созерцать образ Будды, а затем его визуализировать в качестве объекта шаматхи. Не понятно откуда эта затея появилась, и зачем такой сложный объект. Наверное у индуизма позаимствовали.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Приехали. Самая распространённая. Смотришь на изображение Будды, запоминаешь, потом мысленно воспроизводишь.


Нет - это не самая распространенная. Самая распространенная - анапанасати.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Я же суть вашего понимания прошу изложить. Зачем эта шаматха?


Бханте, это жестоко  :Smilie:

----------


## Energ

> Данный вариант лучше с открытыми глазами. И для начала лучше в темноте. Можно конечно и днём, но тогда есть требование, чтобы не было облаков и каких-либо объектов, за которые может зацепиться ум. Поскольку уму в этом варианте цепляться не за что снаружи, он обращается "внутрь". тогда и в темноте могут появляться различного рода "видения", которые могут постепенно утухнуть, если за них не цепляться и понимать что это проявления ума. Конечно там есть и требования к определенному положению тела, определенному взгляду и пр. Но ум сможет очень сильно успокоиться и без этих моментов.


Полагаю, что не обязательно начинать медитировать с открытыми глазами в темноте. Рекомендуют это делать где-то на открытых пространствах (хорошо пастухам и т. п), действительно, тогда внимание не так цепляется за внешние объекты. Но и в квартирных условиях это возможно. И главная помеха тут, как правило, не внешние объекты, а банальная, повседневная умственная жвачка.  
Я бы не стал при медитации с открытыми глазами делать акцент на том, что ум, в виду отсутствия внешних помех, постепенно обращается вовнутрь и там успокаивается.  Это происходит по причине того, что внимание максимально расползается во вне, т. е. объем воспринимаего пространства возрастает и соответственно пропадают условия для умственной активности.
В Чжун юань цигун в стоячей позиции предлагают сперва войти в образ некого большого дерева, а потом своим сознанием ощутить единство Неба и Земли.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Полагаю, что не обязательно начинать медитировать с открытыми глазами в темноте. Рекомендуют это делать где-то на открытых пространствах (хорошо пастухам и т. п), действительно, тогда внимание не так цепляется за внешние объекты. Но и в квартирных условиях это возможно. И главная помеха тут, как правило, не внешние объекты, а банальная, повседневная умственная жвачка.  
> Я бы не стал при медитации с открытыми глазами делать акцент на том, что ум, в виду отсутствия внешних помех, постепенно обращается вовнутрь и там успокаивается.  Это происходит по причине того, что внимание максимально расползается во вне, т. е. объем воспринимаего пространства возрастает и соответственно пропадают условия для умственной активности.
> В Чжун юань цигун в стоячей позиции предлагают сперва войти в образ некого большого дерева, а потом своим сознанием ощутить единство Неба и Земли.


Может быть, а может и нет. Просто сам метод достаточно эффективен как для работы с умом, так и для улучшения собственно ясности. Ну и как вторичный эффект - можно узнать чот за зверинец обитает в глубинах сознания. Как говориться - просто, но весьма эффективно. Вспоминл где подобное расписывалось. Нартанг Тулку - Массаж Кумнье. Там этот вид созерцания немного разъясняется. Есть правда и более развернутые разъяснения, но они не для этого раздела явно.

----------


## Energ

> Вспоминл где подобное расписывалось. Нартанг Тулку - Массаж Кумнье. Там этот вид созерцания немного разъясняется.


Наверное, имелось в виду Тартанг Тулку "Релаксация Кум Нье". А еще у него есть книжка (совершенно свободно можно скачать в Сети) "Время, пространство и знание", где много всяких упражнений-практик, причем как видно из названия, не только с пространством.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Наверное, имелось в виду Тартанг Тулку "Релаксация Кум Нье". А еще у него есть книжка (совершенно свободно можно скачать в Сети) "Время, пространство и знание", где много всяких упражнений-практик, причем как видно из названия, не только с пространством.


спасибо, что поправили, действительно - релаксация кум нье. а вот вторую не читал. надо будет посмотреть. хотя чтива и так слишком много

----------


## Eugeny

> Топпер, мне казалось, что практика шаматхи, единая для всех школ буддизма, основана на созерцании образа Будды. Будете спорить?


Созерцание образа будды есть только в тибетском буддизме,ни в традиционной махаяне,ни в тхераваде насколько мне известно этой практики нет.И под шаматхой там понимается совсем другое.Самая распространенная,это как выше упомянул Wolf Анапанасати.

----------


## Нико

> Созерцание образа будды есть только в тибетском буддизме,ни в традиционной махаяне,ни в тхераваде насколько мне известно этой практики нет.И под шаматхой там понимается совсем другое.Самая распространенная,это как выше упомянул Wolf Анапанасати.


Странно.

----------

